
Show HN: Magic Button Tapdo on Product Hunt - MarkusSu
https://www.producthunt.com/posts/tapdo-3
======
smt88
If you post your own product, please add a note. It's a little tacky to
promote your product as though you're an unbiased observer who stumbled across
it.

"Show HN:" is another way to show off products.

